# It could be a dandy!



## PLOW-KING (Nov 26, 2009)

LOCAL NEWS 
N.B. storm system could resemble storm of the decade

31/12/2009 12:39:46 PM


New Brunswick is bracing for the first big winter storm of the decade, and this weekend's blast could be reminiscent of the biggest storm of the past decade, according to a meteorologist.


The nor'easter will be a complex combination of two systems, bringing rain, snow and wind to the region, said William Bourque, with Radio-Canada Acadie in Moncton.

It looks eerily similar to a 1992 storm system, which dumped 160 centimetres of snow in the Moncton area, said Bourque, who has spent most of this week studying weather charts on the system, making its way toward the Maritimes.

The storm will likely hit around midday on Saturday, but will be at its worst that night and into Sunday, when the winds are expected to pick up, said Bourque.

"In the northeast and the northwest, the snow amounts will be less, though significant. I think it's going to be in the southeastern portion of New Brunswick that will get the most."

It's too early to predict exact amounts, but at least 35 centimetres of snow could fall in the southeast, said Bourque.

But with this kind of system, anything could happen, he said.

"Keep a close eye and listen for updates on the forecast."

New Brunswick will bear the brunt of the storm, said Bourque. Rain is forecast for Nova Scotia and P.E.I. on Sunday.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

HURRAY!!!!!!!!
plow king where are you located?

because there can only be one plow king around! ME,,j/k


----------



## PLOW-KING (Nov 26, 2009)

chris_morrison;935704 said:


> HURRAY!!!!!!!!
> plow king where are you located?
> 
> because there can only be one plow king around! ME,,j/k


I'm from Miramichi.tymusic


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome man, im just down the road from you in Moncton..


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

This one sounds like fun let all hope payup


----------



## Fire Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope this guy is right. I'm really looking forward to plowing in a REAL snow storm for once this season lol. The storms we've had so far here in Saint John haven't been that challenging yet. More than the plowing I'm looking forward to collecting the money after this storm LOL.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I hope he is wrong,f*cking rain for NS


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Possibly 10cm tonight into Saturday morning and 15-25 Saturday night into Sunday here in Saint John


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

dellwas;936625 said:


> I hope he is wrong,f*cking rain for NS


might get some. but it think it'll be mostly snow.. 30-40 cm thier saying now... 5-10 on monday.tymusic


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Snowing hard up here in Moncton....

Plow king, I guess the opera house is fully inflamed right now....


----------



## PLOW-KING (Nov 26, 2009)

chris_morrison;938933 said:


> Snowing hard up here in Moncton....
> 
> Plow king, I guess the opera house is fully inflamed right now....


I think the OH will be open tonight, they don't close to much. We plow a lot just up the street from here, i always take a break from plowing around 2am, just to watch the ladies leaving. Some of them are always looking for a ride,which i don't mind doing. HAHA


----------



## 2005Chev (Jan 25, 2010)

Chris where you plow in Moncton. That's where I'm at too


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

2005Chev;1018224 said:


> Chris where you plow in Moncton. That's where I'm at too


I plow in Moncton, up and down mountain, I also have a few lots over on morton avenue. What about your self? How big of an operation are you?I know most truck around town but I dont think i've seen yours around.


----------



## 2005Chev (Jan 25, 2010)

Mines sitting out now. I'm running for a buddy of mine. I did the mall last winter for MacArthurs and this year I'm running a 310 Deere Backhoe for a new company in Moncton called Clear Water Development.


----------



## 2005Chev (Jan 25, 2010)

Decided working for my buddy was easier while Im going to NBCC


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

haha funny, i go to nbcc...what you taking?


----------



## 2005Chev (Jan 25, 2010)

Im taking civil, construction management. what about you?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

haha same only first year...Now that I think about ive seen you truck in the back parking lot except no plow or plow mounts...You take everything off? I think I know who you are, you got a name? Ill see if im right


----------



## 2005Chev (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah everything is gone. I have a straight blade to put on if I want it, but its been easier to just plow for the friends company while in school. He treats me good and I don't have to worry about my truck. my names Geoff Crossman. and your right, ny truck is usually out back


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

right on Geoff, that was some heavy pushing the other night...good thing i had the loaders out or I wasnt finishing. I plow a larger car lot and all the snow is angled in the middle the pushed to the end. But the time I got to pushing it to the end it seemed to be one big wall of rock hard snow...i felt bad for my truck but the ol' cummins pushed and pushed. A good storm is moving in as well, 20-30cm...lovely


----------



## 2005Chev (Jan 25, 2010)

haha yeah so I hear. im up in halifax right now and heading back in the morning for this storm. suppose to start late today isnt it


----------



## 2005Chev (Jan 25, 2010)

Are most all of your contacts up and down Mountain Rd? We do two or three on Mountain Rd. Two small car lots. Most of the stuff I do is over in the Elmwood area, appartments a self storage unit and then some other parking lots around town.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Alot of them are up down mountain, but I plow chrysler parking lot and a few other by elmwood as well..This year my route got really spread out, a lot of changes will be made for next year. I'm hoping to get out of driveways all together and 100% into parking lots for next year. You guys running salt?


----------



## 2005Chev (Jan 25, 2010)

very little salting. mainly walkways. we ended up starting little behind due to some issues of some stuff falling through. but we managed to get enough for the winter. next year I think my truck might get the spreader, I would just do the salting after my route when I head to class in the mornings. what about you? do much salting? and which chrysler are you doing can-am or moncton chrysler?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

very little salting also, i find it hard to sell in moncton..I plow Can Am...next time I see you around school will have a chat. I have backup in case of a breakdown but I wouldn't mind having another guy to call in an emergency. Last winter, I blew a tranny, our old hough throttle cable stuck wide and our cat wouldn't start...more back up would of been nice


----------

